# baby reds



## 477bej (Jul 27, 2005)

I have about 100 baby reds that hatched on tues and weds night. How long until they will be about 1/2 to one inch long


----------



## QWERTY1830 (Jul 26, 2006)

month olds! they will be that size your gonan need a bigggggg tank


----------



## Leasure1 (Jul 24, 2006)

6 weeks to get 1".


----------

